# Genuine hide straps, croco, alligator, shark etc.



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive mainly bought Hirsch straps in the past with a few Fluco's and Condors thrown in. All been good, but i fancied something in genuine hide rather than embossed calf, though i didnt want to pay hundreds, as its only for an old seiko that cost me 50 quid. I've used this site before and theyve been very good with service and prices. So i had a search of their genuine hide straps and was pleasantly surprised with prices which are very affordable for genuine Croco, Lizard, Alligator, shark etc. Heres a link just in case anyone fancies something a bit more exotic than the usual embossed calf.

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/lizard-shark-crocodile-alligator-watch-straps.html


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've bought a couple of straps from them in the past and they are indeed a fantastic source of quality straps for all budgets with a massive choice available.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

KO_81 said:


> I've bought a couple of straps from them in the past and they are indeed a fantastic source of quality straps for all budgets with a massive choice available.


 ive book marked them now, i dont see any point paying 20 30 quid for an embossed calf when you can get genuine hide for that from the like of di-moddel etc. I might even discard my hirsch 'croco' calfs and replace them with proper crocos from resario or similar en mass.

makes me want to buy more old seikos just to put them on stingray or shark skin or horween and why not for 30 quid a throw.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have bought quite a lot of straps from Richard in the past, especially NATO. A very good shop to buy from. A very well priced and of good qaulity


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

jmm1 said:


> I have bought quite a lot of straps from Richard in the past, especially NATO. A very good shop to buy from. A very well priced and of good qaulity


 I have bought a few straps from them, and think the service and price are very good. But I thought his name was Nick - that's the name on the emails?


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hate to pee on everyone fire this but I bought below and its crap, feels like plastic , very disappointed 

deano

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Sharkskin-Blue-Long-X6.html


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

deano1956 said:


> hate to pee on everyone fire this but I bought below and its crap, feels like plastic , very disappointed
> 
> deano
> 
> https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Sharkskin-Blue-Long-X6.html


 That's a pity as it looks good in the photo.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> That's a pity as it looks good in the photo.


 that's what I thought, wore it once , looks Destin for a giveaway :laugh:

deano


----------



## Tommy Cobra (Oct 15, 2019)

I bought a customised Horween leather strap online from a skilled craftsmen by the name of FinWatchStraps, Handmade from Finland some 3 years ago.

This strap has somehow managed to elevate the look and feel of my modest Daniel Wellington watch to a different level.

Yes, you pay a bit more compared to those you get off the shelf. But for about £45 I paid at the time, I personally think it was money well spent in terms of the craftsmanship and quality of the leather Which stand the test of time as my DW watch is my everyday watch. It fits on my wrist perfectly and the leather seems to look better as it ages.

Check out their website and form a judgement yourself.

https://finwatchstraps.business.site/?utm_source=gmb&utm_medium=referral


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> hate to pee on everyone fire this but I bought below and its crap, feels like plastic , very disappointed
> 
> deano
> 
> https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Sharkskin-Blue-Long-X6.html


 interesting to hear that not one ive had so i'll take your word for it, the teju lizard is nice especially once the sheens gone, sometimes they have a protective film thats designed to wear off and it looks like plastic may be that??? Maybe not? I had a genuine croc not off di moddel but off Rosario and didnt like it at all, it was plasticky and just didnt like it. Might try a horween at some point.

but ive been disappointed with countless hirsch that felt plasticky too so im hard to please maybe we both are? Di moddel teju a few months later is lovely, better than when it was new and lining hasnt discoloured and their vented design really works no staining or sweating.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> interesting to hear that not one ive had so i'll take your word for it, the teju lizard is nice especially once the sheens gone, sometimes they have a protective film thats designed to wear off and it looks like plastic may be that??? Maybe not? I had a genuine croc not off di moddel but off Rosario and didnt like it at all, it was plasticky and just didnt like it. Might try a horween at some point.


 I had a Horween from ukwatchstrap recently and I've been very pleased. A bit more pricey than most of their offerings though.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> im hard to please maybe we both are


 may be nigel, :biggrin: , it might be the shark skin ones that's not up to scratch, or may be real shark skin is plastic feeling, never been that close to one to find out :laugh:

I bought it for my cartier, but ironically have ended up with a Hirsch ostrich which I do rate very nice :yes:

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> may be nigel, :biggrin: , it might be the shark skin ones that's not up to scratch, or may be real shark skin is plastic feeling, never been that close to one to find out :laugh:
> 
> I bought it for my cartier, but ironically have ended up with a Hirsch ostrich which I do rate very nice :yes:
> 
> deano


 im with you there too many variables high end hirsch are the best, its a bit like the s class merc, they sell crap to the poxy masses to produce the best for the rich

i should add to clarify hence the c and e class...pays for the rest of the top range by making the paupers en-mass pay through the nose.

which then beats all comers.

Hence S class is top. And so is your hirsch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I know this isn't going to affect most people but I avoid buying lizard shark etc as CITES regulations are a pain when sending them to the US. I stick to leather.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Nigelp said:


> Ive mainly bought Hirsch straps in the past with a few Fluco's and Condors thrown in. All been good, but i fancied something in genuine hide rather than embossed calf, though i didnt want to pay hundreds, as its only for an old seiko that cost me 50 quid. I've used this site before and theyve been very good with service and prices. So i had a search of their genuine hide straps and was pleasantly surprised with prices which are very affordable for genuine Croco, Lizard, Alligator, shark etc. Heres a link just in case anyone fancies something a bit more exotic than the usual embossed calf.
> 
> https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/lizard-shark-crocodile-alligator-watch-straps.html


 Excellent tip off @Nigelp. I've just ordered one of these to go on this hand winding beauty:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Excellent tip off @Nigelp. I've just ordered one of these to go on this hand winding beauty:
> 
> View attachment 19272


 good choice andy and nice strap, the teju on my skyliner is getting better everyday :thumbsup:

lovely seiko btw


----------

